# 3 Accutane questions :-(



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys

As stated in another thread, i've been prescribed flucloxacillin for acne on back and shoulders. Got to go back to doctor in 10 days for something else when this sh!t hasn't worked. Back and shoulders are getting worse. Not just normal acne but hard lumps like big spots but with no head. Have read they could be cysts or nodules or something like that. If I don't get referred to a derm then will definitely self prescribe Accutane as these lumps and spots are getting a bit much.

Really hope someone can help with any of these questions

1 - Will accutane get rid of the lumps or boils or whatever the fuk they are, as well as the normal acne?

2 - I know there may be a breakout when I start Accutane. Is that normally in the already affected areas e.g back and shoulders, or could I breakout on my face as well?

3 - Does the dry skin, chapped lips etc last for the duration of the Accutane cycle or will it only last a few weeks?

Any help will seriously be appreciated.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd be interested in the responses to this also. I get those annoying hard red lumps that stay under the skin so I know what you mean. You can pop them sometimes and they do fvckin pop lol

Don't really get spots on my face either but i do use bezoyl peroxide cream every day. Doesn't do much for the spots on my back and shoulders though.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

1-it depends what Is causing these lumps.there may be a different cause and treatment.

2-to be honest I only had a breakout on my face, only ever really had acne on my face, but it will be person dependent.

3-I got the dry lips about 2 weeks into my 80mg/day course,which stayed all through the 5 month treatment and for the two months I have been off! Dry lips are just cleared up and I'm due to start another course June 10 bastad!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> 1-it depends what Is causing these lumps.there may be a different cause and treatment.
> 
> 2-to be honest I only had a breakout on my face, only ever really had acne on my face, but it will be person dependent.
> 
> 3-I got the dry lips about 2 weeks into my 80mg/day course,which stayed all through the 5 month treatment and for the two months I have been off! Dry lips are just cleared up and I'm due to start another course June 10 bastad!


I'm 35 years old and never had these lumps and bumps before then did 1 Test E and Dbol cycle and now Mr Dutch has a brand new back which Freddy Kruger would be envious of :-(


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> 1-it depends what Is causing these lumps.there may be a different cause and treatment.
> 
> 2-to be honest I only had a breakout on my face, only ever really had acne on my face, but it will be person dependent.
> 
> 3-I got the dry lips about 2 weeks into my 80mg/day course,which stayed all through the 5 month treatment and for the two months I have been off! Dry lips are just cleared up and I'm due to start another course June 10 bastad!


Also mate, did it help your acne in the 5 month cycle?


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

My face was terrible! Was systic acne so they were huge infected boils of puss that hurt like fcuk all round my jaw line. Docs messed around with anti biotics for years then I said I wanted accutane. I had heard all the stories about dry skin an nose bleeds but I didn't care.............luckily the only side I really got was dry lips an inside nose which was a bastad but bareable! In the 5 months nearly all my acne dissapered and my skin became alot nicer(smoother) was only left with two lumpy scars under jaw which I'm hoping will be cleared up this time round. I also didn't use the whole dose all the time usually only took 40mg a day so I've got loads left just incase, it's dear stuff if not on nhs.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> My face was terrible! Was systic acne so they were huge infected boils of puss that hurt like fcuk all round my jaw line. Docs messed around with anti biotics for years then I said I wanted accutane. I had heard all the stories about dry skin an nose bleeds but I didn't care.............luckily the only side I really got was dry lips an inside nose which was a bastad but bareable! In the 5 months nearly all my acne dissapered and my skin became alot nicer(smoother) was only left with two lumpy scars under jaw which I'm hoping will be cleared up this time round. I also didn't use the whole dose all the time usually only took 40mg a day so I've got loads left just incase, it's dear stuff if not on nhs.


Really glad it went so well for you mate especially on 40mg a day as like you say can be expensive. heard you should take 1mg per kilo of weight so i'd need 90mg a day. I could always try lower dose and see how it goes as it worked for you


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As stated in another thread, i've been prescribed flucloxacillin for acne on back and shoulders. Got to go back to doctor in 10 days for something else when this sh!t hasn't worked. Back and shoulders are getting worse. Not just normal acne but hard lumps like big spots but with no head. Have read they could be cysts or nodules or something like that. If I don't get referred to a derm then will definitely self prescribe Accutane as these lumps and spots are getting a bit much.
> 
> ...


1. PROBABLY

2. YOU COULD BREAK OUT ANYWHERE

3. ALL THE TIME

I've done 3 months at 80mg and i weigh 260lbs, and i wouldn't want to go any higher dose

My sides have been

Headaches for the first few weeks

dry skin, controlled by cetraban cream

stingy eyes making me blink all the time

aching is quite bad, even aches in my heels!

bit of lethargy and depression

but saying all that my acne is 90% better after 3 months.................although still not looking great as the scars are slower to go.

my acne is 100% gear induced................................. i don't regret taking accutane, but it's been a nasty few months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

BB2 said:


> 1. PROBABLY
> 
> 2. YOU COULD BREAK OUT ANYWHERE
> 
> ...


It really does help mate

Many thanks


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Reps all round. Thanks guys.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The accutane will get rid of the cyctic acne. Sound similar to what I had except mine were on my chest (not so bad) and forehead (very bad). Don't go squeezing them as you'll leave a scar.

I never had a breakout.

The dry skin is always there mate. Vaseline and johnsons baby moisturiser (white tube)


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

This will be my 3rd month coming up on accutane

and av had something similar to you red bumps lumps on shoulders chest/ which went in quite quickly away on accutane

Also spots on face are completely gone backs better but not checked how much in a while

Side effects:

first few weeks was a bit more snappy which then wore off

when at 20mg was fine no sides, 40mg bit of dry lips but easily manageble, 60mg bit snappy and really dry lips which I got cynex from boots which has really helped and stopped it if applied daily!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> The accutane will get rid of the cyctic acne. Sound similar to what I had except mine were on my chest (not so bad) and forehead (very bad). Don't go squeezing them as you'll leave a scar.
> 
> I never had a breakout.
> 
> The dry skin is always there mate. Vaseline and johnsons baby moisturiser (white tube)


Wicked thank you mate.

What was your dosage and for how long?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

20mg for 8 weeks mate.

Very low dose compared to some on here and took about 10 days before I started to notice the effects but the sides were easily manageable.

Some people don't think the dose is high enough until they get chronic nose bleeds, skin as dry as a flapjack and their joints are so stiff they can't walk. Start low and see how you get on. I got great results of 20mg p/d. Just need to be patient and let it work it's magic for a couple of weeks.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> This will be my 3rd month coming up on accutane
> 
> and av had something similar to you red bumps lumps on shoulders chest/ which went in quite quickly away on accutane
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Many thanks.

Think 40mg is a good starting point for me


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> 20mg for 8 weeks mate.
> 
> Very low dose compared to some on here and took about 10 days before I started to notice the effects but the sides were easily manageable.
> 
> Some people don't think the dose is high enough until they get chronic nose bleeds, skin as dry as a flapjack and their joints are so stiff they can't walk. Start low and see how you get on. I got great results of 20mg p/d. Just need to be patient and let it work it's magic for a couple of weeks.


Top man. Thank you very much


----------



## Saiiden (Apr 19, 2012)

I think that 1mg per kilo of bodyweight is BS, if it's working on a low dose, why increase it? all you will do is make the sides more extreme. I was prescribed 80mg for 4 months, but I ran 60mg for 3 months and I still got the same results. It's great being able to take your shirt of without being self concious.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Fantastic. Many thanks.
> 
> Think 40mg is a good starting point for me


have vaseline on hand and cynex if you need it you can get it from boots its honestly worked wonders for me


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> have vaseline on hand and cynex if you need it you can get it from boots its honestly worked wonders for me


Have got loads of vaseline already... Ahem  Will check out cynex also. Cheers mate.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Reps all round again. Cheers guys


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've used it twice on prescription from the derm. My skin was terrible, my face was literally covered in red and yellow spots and I'd tried everything under the sun. The last time I took it was over a year ago and now you can hardly tell I even had acne.

It will work, but I'd recommend you get a referral to a derm so you can check on your bloods because the stuff is pretty harsh. My liver enzymes were elevated and my cholesterol was slightly out.

You NEED to use a higher dose as well, my derm explained the reasoning behind this 1mg per kg of body weight. In a nutshell accutane is one of the few drugs where the more your body can handle the better. The higher the dose the more sebaceous glands are destroyed and the less chance you have of the acne returning. After my first cycle at 60mg a day I'd been off it for around 3 months and it came back with a vengeance, so I was put on 80mg a day and ended on 100mg a day. I've not had a problem since.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

BADASSMASS said:


> I've used it twice on prescription from the derm. My skin was terrible, my face was literally covered in red and yellow spots and I'd tried everything under the sun. The last time I took it was over a year ago and now you can hardly tell I even had acne.
> 
> It will work, but I'd recommend you get a referral to a derm so you can check on your bloods because the stuff is pretty harsh. My liver enzymes were elevated and my cholesterol was slightly out.
> 
> You NEED to use a higher dose as well, my derm explained the reasoning behind this 1mg per kg of body weight. In a nutshell accutane is one of the few drugs where the more your body can handle the better. The higher the dose the more sebaceous glands are destroyed and the less chance you have of the acne returning. After my first cycle at 60mg a day I'd been off it for around 3 months and it came back with a vengeance, so I was put on 80mg a day and ended on 100mg a day. I've not had a problem since.


I will definitely try and get referred to a derm but if this fails then will have to self prescribe.

Thank you mate.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

I developed acne fulminans.

Spent a week in hospital after months of agony. literally couldnt wear a t-shirt. over 100 open wounds on back, 30 ish on chest. shoulders covered.. now covered in hundreds of scars.

awful awful drug. also couldnt train for 3 months as i couldnt lay down or press back against anything it was that painful!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Zzz102 said:


> I developed acne fulminans.
> 
> Spent a week in hospital after months of agony. literally couldnt wear a t-shirt. over 100 open wounds on back, 30 ish on chest. shoulders covered.. now covered in hundreds of scars.
> 
> awful awful drug. also couldnt train for 3 months as i couldnt lay down or press back against anything it was that painful!


Fuk mate. At what point did you start Accutane?


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Fuk mate. At what point did you start Accutane?


when it was cystic on back. then accutane jus turned it into ulcerations all over body, even on face and neck. face was clear before accutane now its covered in ****in scars


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> when it was cystic on back. then accutane jus turned it into ulcerations all over body, even on face and neck. face was clear before accutane now its covered in ****in scars


How is it now mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i also use 20mg when on cycle, i still get the odd nose bleeds and my lips are constantly dry - it is very strong stuff, i only use it to hold of steroid acne, im not using it to destroy sebaceous glands and what not as i would get too pi55ed off with the sides/cost etc - 20mg holds it off very well! -


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is my back at min, excuse skinnyness haha.

as u can tell accutane ****ed me up, scarred to ****.



C.Hill said:


> How is it now mate?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> This is my back at min, excuse skinnyness haha.
> 
> as u can tell accutane ****ed me up, scarred to ****.


thats really bad, will this ever go with any treatments or time?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> This is my back at min, excuse skinnyness haha.
> 
> as u can tell accutane ****ed me up, scarred to ****.


I feel for u mate, not good.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> when it was cystic on back. then accutane jus turned it into ulcerations all over body, even on face and neck. face was clear before accutane now its covered in ****in scars


What sort of dose were you running?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Have got loads of vaseline already... Ahem  Will check out cynex also. Cheers mate.


Yeah the cymex or cynex whatever it is, is what I use at night. Put that on first, then I close lips together. Get a finger full of vaseline and just plaster it over. Don't look pretty but it works!


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

If I could give anyone advice before starting accutane.... It's horrid lol I hated the sides and didnt complete the full course! But if you are looking for something which isnt so drastic buy yourself some Epsom salts... I got some from the local supermarket (about £15 for a couple of kg's)

In a nutshell it looks like normal salt and can give the same drying out effect that accutane does, I had bad acne on my face and found the best thing to do with it was to just put enough of the salt in a dish with a bit of boiling water so that it just about disolves. Then use a cotton pad or something and apply it to your face (let it cool down a bit first), the water will dry and it will feel a little tingley but leave the salt on there and then go to bed (lay on your back). When you wake up in the morning your face will just feel a lot clearer but trust after a week or so you will notice the diffrence. It really helped me as I had oily skin

That was the best one but there are other ways of using it -

chuck loads of it in the bath

mix it with a thick soap and use it as an exfoliator

dampen it a bit and just rub the stuff on your face/shoulders/back for a couple of minutes

Dont be shy with it as its cheap as chips, it makes it sound as if I'm selling this stuff lol but honestly it works better than any cream or shizz

Anyway if anyone gives it ago send me a message and let me know how you got on or what you thought lol and any questions... hit me

Ben


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking to go onto accutane for my cycle however does anyone have a good website to buy it from? ie, trustworthy, good price, quick delivery?


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Forgot to say, make sure you wash it off in the morning!!!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this decent prices for it?

http://24med.co.uk/products/accutane.htm?lng=en&cv=po


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

anabolik said:


> What sort of dose were you running?


60mg each day for around 4 weeks.



baggsy said:


> thats really bad, will this ever go with any treatments or time?


hopefully mate. reckon theyll fade if im honest, was a bit worse when i came out of hospital like


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

bump for my previous post ;D


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Well the flucloxacillin is definitely bollox. On day 7 of 10 and no improvement. Roll on next friday when i'm back at doctors begging for a referal to dermo.....


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Well the flucloxacillin is definitely bollox. On day 7 of 10 and no improvement. Roll on next friday when i'm back at doctors begging for a referal to dermo.....


Technique is to cry, break down, tell the doc how you can't take your shirt off because of the shame. That's if they don't refer you. Mine just had enough of me as I'd exhausted most things. Going to upload new improved face pictures tomorrow on my log too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

120mg ed for 5 months straight sorted mine out


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

do any of you do or try to mousterise your back on accutane or do you just leave it dry skinned?? thanks


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 120mg ed for 5 months straight sorted mine out


Fuk that's a high dosage! What were the sides like?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 120mg ed for 5 months straight sorted mine out


Also did you run any orals with it?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Fuk that's a high dosage! What were the sides like?


Im guessing the sides were worse than aids


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Im guessing the sides were worse than aids


I'm guessing the sides made him look like he'd contracted the Ebola virus


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

ahaha yeah. Also another cheeky tip if you really want accutane and don't fancy crying at the doctors is to get anti b's and not take them. It's a bit naughty but I've heard of a few which havn't bothered. But after flucloxacillin or whatever you were on, if that hasn't worked it's normally derm time so  << was like that with me anyway so I thought I'd let you know


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> ahaha yeah. Also another cheeky tip if you really want accutane and don't fancy crying at the doctors is to get anti b's and not take them. It's a bit naughty but I've heard of a few which havn't bothered. But after flucloxacillin or whatever you were on, if that hasn't worked it's normally derm time so  << was like that with me anyway so I thought I'd let you know


Yeah good idea and I was going to do that but took them knowing they wouldn't work


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Well the flucloxacillin is definitely bollox. On day 7 of 10 and no improvement. Roll on next friday when i'm back at doctors begging for a referal to dermo.....


If you have been prescribed 3 courses of anti biotics they should send you to a dermo anyway.my doctor is a

****€r an let me suffer for 4 years an about 10 courses of antibiotics which were a waste of time! 12 days and I'll be back on the tane, best get the Vaseline ready.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> If you have been prescribed 3 courses of anti biotics they should send you to a dermo anyway.my doctor is a
> 
> ****€r an let me suffer for 4 years an about 10 courses of antibiotics which were a waste of time! 12 days and I'll be back on the tane, best get the Vaseline ready.


I've normally got vaseline to hand


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I've normally got vaseline to hand


Im guessing for other purposes than putting on your lips?


----------



## PeterrJames (Jun 16, 2012)

Boys, ive just done a 8 month course on accutane, for info about it drop me a message, have alot left over too. message me!


----------

